# DAVES ALL IN ONE REQUEST SHOP



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

*DAVES ALL IN ONE REQUEST SHOP // GIFS - TRANSPARENCYS - and SETS*

need a set made? or how about a gif? need a transparency done?
some thread tells you you have to wait after a single request?
or maybe you dont have enough posts?
well, just request and ill do it on the spot
ill get to it as quick as i can
_*GIFS
TRANSPARENCYS
AND SETS*_
just post the stock and ill do it
just post the link to the video clip and ill do it
just post the pic that you need transparency'd and ill do it
no limits no nothing
*LIFT THE LIMIT*
the only thing i don't do is GFXing​


----------



## Vance (Dec 21, 2007)

_This 

Off Topic: Welcome back man! _


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

Is this is a solo shop? Or do you need slaves? 0_0


----------



## Vance (Dec 21, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Is this is a solo shop? Or do you need slaves? 0_0



_Dave takes this alone. _


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

non          sence

i have 2006 date

im qualified

cruise control for cool


----------



## Vance (Dec 21, 2007)

_Do you want me to post the request here or should I leave it linked? _


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> _This
> 
> Off Topic: Welcome back man! _


ill do       it


----------



## Vance (Dec 21, 2007)

Dave said:


> ill do       it



_I think I know WHO THE HELL YOU THINK YOU ARE. _


----------



## Totitos (Dec 21, 2007)

HOLLOW! you are back 

Type: avy
stock: 
Size:senior
Border: same border like your avy
Other: focus on his face
_________________________

Type: sig
stock: 
size: I dont know D:
border: same borders like my avy

I´ll double rep you for this


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

So you still did not answer me 0_0
Do you want slaves to work in your shop?


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

here ya go vance


----------



## Vance (Dec 21, 2007)

_Oh snap! :amazed

Dave, you've done two amazing things right now.

1.) You've allowed me to say "Oh snap" Without sounding too much like a white boy.

2.) You made an avatar that made me cum buckets.  

I can't rep you for a month, but I'm adding this request shop in my sig, everyone deserves to see this winsome shop._


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

Totitos said:


> HOLLOW! you are back
> 
> Type: avy
> stock:
> ...



on its way as we speak!


----------



## Iria (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Dave can you make me a winter/christmas set?

doesn't matter the stock, but I can provide you one if you need it


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

here yo are my good sir or sirstress


----------



## Totitos (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Dave 

I m gonna put a link of your shop in my sig. 

I see great future in this shop


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

Iria said:


> Hey Dave can you make me a winter/christmas set?
> 
> doesn't matter the stock, but I can provide you one if you need it


stock plx


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 21, 2007)

dave can u put these 2 pictures in to one sig
The actual text of the proposal.

if you can please


----------



## ichiruki4eva (Dec 21, 2007)

hello i would like to make a request for a sig 



could you just render the two people in the middle together (girl in pink and guy in dark blue) and resize if its too big to fit in my sig section?? i'm sorry im really bad at requesting sigs and first time doing it gomen >< 

thank you if you can and please take your time(:


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

dodgekfc said:


> dave can u put these 2 pictures in to one sig
> The actual text of the proposal.
> 
> if you can please


like combine them?
should i render the second pic so they both fit, er just copy pasta the first onto the second?



ichiruki4eva said:


> hello i would like to make a request for a sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ok
it mite take a bit since i have to manually render it
but no worries, it will be done!!!!


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 21, 2007)

render them please nd take your time no rush


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2007)

ah ok gotcha


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 21, 2007)

ok cant wait to see it


----------



## ichiruki4eva (Dec 21, 2007)

Dave said:
			
		

> ah ok
> it mite take a bit since i have to manually render it
> but no worries, it will be done!!!!



uwahh ur the best!!! thankiies 
ahh i don't care how long it takes, take
your timee


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 22, 2007)

hay dave!

i have a question, could you add a santa clause hat to my ava ? that´d be awesome


----------



## Raizen (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you still make chibi dolls Dave?


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

i can if you ant me too

and here you are ichiruki4eva


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 22, 2007)

changed the ava! but thanks anyways hollow


----------



## ichiruki4eva (Dec 22, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG thank YOU SOO MUCHH<33333 +reppp 
uwahhh its soo awesome ILY  haha(: anyways, i LOVE itt will put credit of course!! thankk you soo muchh once again!! i am totally out of words! amazing! (sorry im a noob and to me this is like )


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> changed the ava! but thanks anyways hollow


i was gunna do it when i got back but then i saw that you had changed it
so fucking sorry


ichiruki4eva said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG thank YOU SOO MUCHH<33333 +reppp
> uwahhh its soo awesome ILY  haha(: anyways, i LOVE itt will put credit of course!! thankk you soo muchh once again!! i am totally out of words! amazing! (sorry im a noob and to me this is like )


no problem! stop by anytime you need something!


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 22, 2007)

lol no problem man! 

sorry that i didnt let you know. i forgot about it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello, can you please make this transparent  Just have it transparent around Sephiroth....

Oh and can you resize it a little bigger than the sig i have? Credit and rep


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hello, can you please make this transparent  Just have it transparent around Sephiroth....
> 
> Oh and can you resize it a little bigger than the sig i have? Credit and rep


ah ok gotcha
on its way


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm Requesting a Set, most likely a small and wide sig with a close-up avatar.
I have no stock i want you to come up with one, Be creative.


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hello, can you please make this transparent  Just have it transparent around Sephiroth....
> 
> Oh and can you resize it a little bigger than the sig i have? Credit and rep


here ya go



Blacklite said:


> I'm Requesting a Set, most likely a small and wide sig with a close-up avatar.
> I have no stock i want you to come up with one, Be creative.


random set GO!


----------



## Spiral Man (Dec 22, 2007)

:waiting **


----------



## Raizen (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave said:


> i can if you ant me too



Can you make me a chibi of K'?


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

ill try, but first..... is he wearing black gloves? are his shoes black?


----------



## Cecil (Dec 22, 2007)

If you could, can you make MegaMan into a chibi.
*Stock:*


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

this isnt a chibi thread.... but one last one i guess


----------



## Raizen (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave said:


> ill try, but first..... is he wearing black gloves? are his shoes black?



Here's a  of him.


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

Brolli said:


> Here's a  of him.


ah. will be done


----------



## pajamas (Dec 22, 2007)

I need something this size(look in spoiler), thats says "Dazed", then like around 3 seconds later switches to "and", then another 3 seconds switches to "Confused".

And I want the back round to be black, and the words to be rainbow :3



And can you use the sort of text that says "Last" for the dazed and confused part.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave said:


> ill check da font for that font
> ILL TRY AND GET THIS FONT IN THE NAME OF CRAZY GUNS


Any kind of font that is even remotely like that is fine


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

so this one will do?


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

but you still want the flashy naruto emblem on black?
i have no way of doing that.....

unless you want a plane ole bangin kimimaro set.....


----------



## DemonOfSound (Dec 22, 2007)

Something like this: 

But with the picture I posted and my name on it.

EDIT: btw, I don't mean like steal that one or anything, I was just using it as an example.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave said:


> so this one will do?


Yes **


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2007)

Can you make this 500x500 Dave?
I asked Creator to redo it too many times, I don't want to annoy him. I also tried to make one myself but it fails since it's very blurry


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

will            di

500x500 sucks so i made the height 500


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks 
Will rep you tomorrow, I ran out of reps for today. Just to be fair to you, I'll use what you have made tomorrow.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 22, 2007)

I request buttsecks, Dave. Do you think you can fulfill that task?


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

one rep will suffice lastier


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 22, 2007)

I still want that chibi Vergil, Dave. 

Also, I want a Summoning Pain chibi in addition, both for avatars.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave said:


> one rep will suffice lastier



What you gonna do now?


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

when ever your ready


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave said:


> this isnt a chibi thread.... but one last one i guess



Then you should take my request as the last one for chibis.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave said:


> here ya go



Thank you Dave  + rep and credit


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 22, 2007)

Can I get this transparent (I only want the girl)?



And if possible can I get a matching avy? If it's too much work then I'll just take the transparency.


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

i can         do both!


----------



## pajamas (Dec 22, 2007)

When is my request gonna be done Dave :WOW


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this transparent (I only want the girl)?
> 
> 
> 
> And if possible can I get a matching avy? If it's too much work then I'll just take the transparency.







pajamas said:


> When is my request gonna be done Dave :WOW


first thing in he morning
im doing all the easy ones first
then tommarah onto the hard ones


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 22, 2007)

hey is mine done that  i requesed


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 23, 2007)

Avatar request

Stock: 
Size: 150x150


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

pajamas said:


> When is my request gonna be done Dave :WOW


NOW :WOW 




Lazlow said:


> Avatar request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150


here


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello, can you please make this image transparent? Also, can you resize it to make it a little bit smaller?

Thank you


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

corniliano said:


> Hello, can you please make this image transparent? Also, can you resize it to make it a little bit smaller?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## DemonOfSound (Dec 23, 2007)

Umm... You still have my request, right?


----------



## pajamas (Dec 23, 2007)

Dave said:


> NOW :WOW


Could you put a white border around it :3?


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

there is one, but i guess i can make it bigger


----------



## pajamas (Dec 23, 2007)

hawwwwwt

*rapes*


----------



## pajamas (Dec 23, 2007)

You put 2 F's


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

WTF oops

i didnt notice



want me to fix it?


----------



## pajamas (Dec 23, 2007)

ya fix it lmao

and can you change it to a light purple color border instead?


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

sure lol                           .


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

here ya go, sorry for that lol


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey, could you do this for me? 8D

Size: Your choice x 400
Text: The DearS FC
Effects: Your choice. 8D
Stock: Either this or this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

hope you know i dont do gfx, but i will make it look peeeerdy!


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2007)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2007)

SIGo what ever you want with this pic


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you make fanart because most shops dont do that because it's time consuming?


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 23, 2007)

Can I have this without the background and a nice sig to go with it, if its not too much trouble? 

Thankies in advanced!!


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> SIGo what ever you want with this pic


lol B&



Dbgohan08 said:


> Do you make fanart because most shops dont do that because it's time consuming?


i will draw if you want me too, im here for you to do what you want
except gfx



Keiryu said:


> Can I have this without the background and a nice sig to go with it, if its not too much trouble?
> 
> Thankies in advanced!!


as you wish it, it shall be done!


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2007)

I can do fanart, but It'll be in bad quality and on notebook paper.


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

Keiryu said:


> Can I have this without the background and a nice sig to go with it, if its not too much trouble?
> 
> Thankies in advanced!!


did many versions lol


----------



## DemonOfSound (Dec 23, 2007)

So are you still making me a sig? If not you could just say no.


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

oh yeah, i need to know if you still want the flashy naruto thing in the end on black


----------



## DemonOfSound (Dec 23, 2007)

No, just a whole ne sig. Like this one: 

But instead of that pic of him in the sig, this one: 

And have it say "DemonOfSound" in black where it says Kimimaro.

The same size as the one I posted.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

hey are u dtill make mine


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

DemonOfSound said:


> No, just a whole ne sig. Like this one:
> 
> But instead of that pic of him in the sig, this one:
> 
> ...


OOOOOH! i get what your saying now
thats gfx,ing
and i cant do that
soory 



dodgekfc said:


> hey are u dtill make mine


YES YES YES
cmmin right up


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

okay thanks


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2007)

-sits- I wanna watch.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

your funny unaligned


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah im goin to rep u because funny people are cool


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

keep cool mah babies KEEP COOL!


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks i will rep can u do me one more


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

sure                      .


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

can u make me 2 sigs please that are up nd down not long using these pictures
dead
nd this one i want just mad into a sig but i want to see the car 
dead
please if u can
nd i will pick witch one i want is that okay


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

you want them rendered as well?


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

no just seprate please nd i will rep u again


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 23, 2007)

When will my chibis be done?


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

CHIBI's TAKE TIME
be patientse


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 23, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks, Dodge.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 23, 2007)

Can you make a Fanart of Part 2 Naruto pwned and kool? As if he were in a great battle make his clothes ripped and no shoes basically so he can look as cool as when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke fought Deidara


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you make a Fanart of Part 2 Naruto like in this pic but make him facing the camera?


so basically him in that pose looking up?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes but part 2  naruto and make him look no shoes and no shirt(kool like in my avy) and make him look more pwned with his pants more ripped.

P.S. I love your Shop and it's NO LIMIT RULE!!


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

no problem unalighed


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Yes but part 2  naruto and make him look no shoes and no shirt(kool like in my avy) and make him look more pwned with his pants more ripped.
> 
> P.S. I love your Shop and it's NO LIMIT RULE!!


so no shirt, no shoes, ripped pants, and more beat up?

and i dont understand why the others have the rules
its so frustrating


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 23, 2007)

I know and other shops have great rules at the beginning and then change them or they ban you for requesting a lot.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah thats what sucks


----------



## Gamble (Dec 23, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I know and other shops have great rules at the beginning and then change them or they ban you for requesting a lot.


Wrong you were banned for requesting the same requests in 3 other shops, and being arrogant because your requests were not done within 10 hours of posting -_-


dodgekfc said:


> yeah thats what sucks



Multi-requesting in shops usually gets you banned from them. That and getting mad at the shop owners for not having your request done when you ask them lol.


/lurk

Nice shop Dave


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks mr. timbers


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 23, 2007)

well I learned my lesson and sometimes I never meant to come off as arrogant im sorry for all the hard time timbers, I'm not going to start a fight even though there are a few errors in your post about me but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Dec 23, 2007)

*Sup Dave. Just saying hello. 

Brother from another mother.  *


----------



## E (Dec 23, 2007)

tranparency please, only her and her shadow please, thanks in advance


----------



## DemonOfSound (Dec 23, 2007)

Dave said:


> OOOOOH! i get what your saying now
> thats gfx,ing
> and i cant do that
> soory


Ok, don't worry about it. Thanks anyway.
But do you know anyone who can do it? I can't seem to find anyone here...


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Sup Dave. Just saying hello.
> 
> Brother from another mother.  *


sup polygon 
whats up?



			
				[E];12686201 said:
			
		

> tranparency please, only her and her shadow please, thanks in advance


commin right up



DemonOfSound said:


> Ok, don't worry about it. Thanks anyway.
> But do you know anyone who can do it? I can't seem to find anyone here...


as around and ye shall recive


----------



## Dave (Dec 23, 2007)

HERE [E]

CATCH!


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 24, 2007)

How's my request comin', Dave-san?  Just asking. 8D I can help out with avas, if you want.


----------



## Dave (Dec 24, 2007)

what was your request again?

/lazy


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 24, 2007)

The pictures. 8D Here, I'll post it again. 

Could you make an awesome banner, preferably 500x400, with the text, "The DearS FC" on it? x3


----------



## Dave (Dec 24, 2007)

oh that ILL DO THAT


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright.


----------



## Hidan (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice to see you back Hollow can you make me a set out of this picture?  
Please add a border and something else as a surprise(if you want that is..).


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 24, 2007)

SET REQUEST! 

Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock: 

Sig
Stock:


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave make me a avy from Berserk.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2007)

I was wondering if you could make a sig for me that us resemblant to this Sig:[1]

Except with this being the main picture: [2]

And the following pictures in the "boxes"



[2]



*Text:* A family; Apart. In black, same style as picture provided. Then underneath the picture: Itachi and then Sasuke slightly underneath Itachi's name. With the Uchiha symbol in place of the konahagakure one.

*Size:* Same

All pictures without text please, Also I would like the addition of this quotation somewhere:



*Triple Reps for the creation of this.*


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 24, 2007)

hey is mine done yet dave just wanting to know


----------



## Dave (Dec 24, 2007)

Hidan said:


> Nice to see you back Hollow can you make me a set out of this picture?
> Please add a border and something else as a surprise(if you want that is..).


ok



Lazlow said:


> SET REQUEST!
> 
> Avatar
> Size: 150x150
> ...


such a beautiful request



Yahiko said:


> Dave make me a avy from Berserk.


stock plx



Vyse said:


> I was wondering if you could make a sig for me that us resemblant to this Sig:[1]
> 
> Except with this being the main picture: [2]
> 
> ...


 i dont know how to do that


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave said:


> i dont know how to do that



Perhaps I shall take it somewhere else. Do you know of anyone that could do such a thing?


----------



## Dave (Dec 24, 2007)

you can try gfx places


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright then, thank you for your time.


----------



## Dave (Dec 24, 2007)

take take take!





and


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 24, 2007)

Just saying hi dave and whats up?(kinda bored lol) sorry for spamming just thought since pimp did it, i could too.


----------



## Dave (Dec 24, 2007)

i understand but plx do this else where

and hi


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 24, 2007)

Two requests:


*Spoiler*: _Sig Request_ 



Stock: 
Style: Transparent background.
Size: Make it about the size of my current sig.





*Spoiler*: _Avatar Request_ 



Stock: 
Style: Slideshow GIF avatar. Keep the background transparent, but put a border around it. The slideshow should include each form of Cell, so have it be first stage Cell (little fetus on bottom), 2nd stage Cell (cicada like bug on the bottom left), stage 3 Cell (side view face on the far left), 4th stage Cell (growling guy on the top right), Perfect Cell (middle guy doing Kamehameha) and then the Cell Junior (Bluish green mini Perfect Cell on the bottom right). 
Size: 150x150


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll get stock.


----------



## Dave (Dec 24, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Two requests:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sig Request_
> ...


ggot it



Yahiko said:


> I'll get stock.


lol ballystickz


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

When are you unb& from blender?


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 24, 2007)

hey is mine done i just want to now


----------



## Hidan (Dec 24, 2007)

I fucking love you Dave just wait some hours till I get to 50 post.I love it.GAR!


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow Dave, that's awesome, thanks a lot. 

will rep you when the system allows me to.


----------



## Dave (Dec 24, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> When are you unb& from blender?


"            soon             "


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi. Sorry to bother you again. ^^;

But could I get a nice avy traparency with this picture again. I know its the same picture as before but I made a mistake saying sig instead of avy. Sorry.  

If you could it would be great! thank you.


----------



## DemonOfSound (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Dave, me again...

Can you shrink this image a little? Its too tall. I don't really know much about sizes, but just make it so it can fit in my sig. Thanks 



EDIT: Oh yeah, can you put "DemonOfSound" in black somewhere on my avatar too?


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 24, 2007)

transperacey request



thanks in advance dave, your the best


----------



## Kittan (Dec 25, 2007)

Two requests:

*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 




Just get Sasori in it.





*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 



I need a sig of this:




Please make a border for both of them, thanks in advance.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 25, 2007)

hey hollow

Do you think you can put some life into my sig ? 

that would be awesome 

its so blanc

edit: gotta change my set for futurama week so ill post the pic in the spoiler !


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2007)

Dave, I need a transparent set for the Kyuubi along with a nice avy to go along with it. Mind doing it?


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 26, 2007)

I am extremely sorry for bothering you again, but for some reason my sig won't show up and I was wondering if you could upload it again.

*Stock*:
And again, I'm extremely sorry.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey 

Are you doing colorings too?


----------



## Dave (Dec 26, 2007)

Keiryu said:


> Hi. Sorry to bother you again. ^^;
> 
> But could I get a nice avy traparency with this picture again. I know its the same picture as before but I made a mistake saying sig instead of avy. Sorry.
> 
> If you could it would be great! thank you.


ok



DemonOfSound said:


> Hi Dave, me again...
> 
> Can you shrink this image a little? Its too tall. I don't really know much about sizes, but just make it so it can fit in my sig. Thanks
> 
> ...


ok



Spliffjones said:


> transperacey request
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance dave, your the best


ok



Sasori-puppet#50 said:


> Two requests:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> 
> ...


ok



*~SaYo said:


> hey hollow
> 
> Do you think you can put some life into my sig ?
> 
> ...


does you have original picture?



Obsidian said:


> Dave, I need a transparent set for the Kyuubi along with a nice avy to go along with it. Mind doing it?


with the smoke?
with naruto?
the bubbles?
wat



corniliano said:


> I am extremely sorry for bothering you again, but for some reason my sig won't show up and I was wondering if you could upload it again.
> 
> *Stock*:
> And again, I'm extremely sorry.


you should have uploaded the pic i gave you yourself and used it



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Hey \
> 
> Are you doing colorings too?


explain?


----------



## Hentai (Dec 26, 2007)

Dave said:


> explain?



Well i asked in Juubis thread if they'd color my sig in a decent way.
Only a bit skin color and orange hair....
But they denied because they dont do colorings.

So i thought maybe someone else can help me.

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2007)

> with the smoke?
> with naruto?
> the bubbles?
> wat



You can leave in all of those, it would make a hot sig.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 26, 2007)

thats the original


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 26, 2007)

me again, i need a set


----------



## Dave (Dec 27, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Two requests:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sig Request_
> ...







Keiryu said:


> Hi. Sorry to bother you again. ^^;
> 
> But could I get a nice avy traparency with this picture again. I know its the same picture as before but I made a mistake saying sig instead of avy. Sorry.
> 
> If you could it would be great! thank you.


argh forgot about the tansparency part.. >->




Sasori-puppet#50 said:


> Two requests:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> 
> ...







corniliano said:


> I am extremely sorry for bothering you again, but for some reason my sig won't show up and I was wondering if you could upload it again.
> 
> *Stock*:
> And again, I'm extremely sorry.


yes, because you need to upload it yourself! 


and for demon of sound


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 27, 2007)

Could I have a sig, Dave?  

LINK to the real page

Everyone click this link!

I?m not really too picky- just a combination would be cool- you can do whatever else you like with it.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 27, 2007)

the set is awesome, thank you man

gonna rep you when 24 hours limit is gone


----------



## Keiryu (Dec 27, 2007)

> argh forgot about the tansparency part.. >->



That's okay!! I still like it!! Thank you!! I will give you reps ASAP!


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 27, 2007)

Dave said:


> yes, because you need to upload it yourself!



Will do. And thanks again.


----------



## DemonOfSound (Dec 27, 2007)

Dave said:


> and for demon of sound


 Its great! Thanks Dave


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 27, 2007)

Dave-san, you can forget my other request. 

But can you do this for me? 

Stock: 
Size: Whatever fits.
Text: None.
Type: Gif.
Tweens: Just the fade-ey one. 8D;

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave (Dec 27, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> me again, i need a set





GakiNoTsukai said:


> Could I have a sig, Dave?
> 
> Look at what I got!
> 
> ...





Unaligned said:


> Dave-san, you can forget my other request.
> 
> But can you do this for me?
> 
> ...



got                    it


----------



## Freiza (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet Dave..i need a marvel set...pic any random character that looks strong as fuck...like Iron Man..Juggarnaut  Cable Thor Hawk Eye  Black Green Lantern....

Give it to me TBH style

GROUP H


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2007)

I want to request a set made out of this image.

Luke should be the avatar. And no Jabba in the sig. 

I'd also like this as an avatar.


----------



## Saito (Dec 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Avy Request_ 



Avy made of Sasuke in the bottom left corner

It's Canadian!


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _avy request_ 



the first 6 seconds of this video Warning violence XD


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2007)

Dave, did you forget about me.... 
If my reques is too difficult,  you can just make the Kyuubi transparent.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 28, 2007)

Done yet?


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 28, 2007)

^^let the master work, lol


----------



## Hidan (Dec 28, 2007)

Dave make me some unbelievable epic GAR set with this 


Edit: oh and make 2 avatars, 125x125 and 150x150


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 28, 2007)

Spliffjones said:


> ^^let the master work, lol



I've been waiting since his chibi thread in the Blender.


----------



## Vongola (Dec 28, 2007)

Chibi doll?


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 28, 2007)

hey dave i was wanting to know if mine is done i been with my family so i been off for a couple days


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 28, 2007)

okay thanks just wanted to know


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _avy request_ 





stock: 
size: 150x150
colors: what you think fits best~!




please~! <3


----------



## Freiza (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks a lot dave, repped


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 30, 2007)

^ why thank you
+repped


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 30, 2007)

hey dave i saw that you were to busy so i got my request done bye another person so you dont have to do mine thank you any way


----------



## Slips (Dec 30, 2007)

Davey me old mucker

Killua needs to be rid of the background. So a transparent thingamabob would be great cheers.


----------



## Dave (Dec 30, 2007)

Slips said:


> Davey me old mucker
> 
> Killua needs to be rid of the background. So a transparent thingamabob would be great cheers.



here you are my good sir


----------



## Slips (Dec 30, 2007)

Dave your loverly

cheers matey

reppy time


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey, Dave,

I lost internet access, so I'm using a friend's, which means I'll rarely be on.
My computer isn't showing the gif correctly.  I don't know why. D: Could you send it to Shin Kakashi Han for me, please? 

kthnx.


----------



## Taki (Dec 30, 2007)

Dave said:


> argh i cant do youtube



Here's the download link


----------



## escamoh (Dec 30, 2007)

awesome shop dave

awesome to the max


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 30, 2007)

Can I get background transparent (Also resize it to whatever size that's suitable for NF)? And a matching avy?


----------



## Dave (Dec 30, 2007)

YES YOUR HIGHNESS!


----------



## Dave (Dec 30, 2007)

HERE YOUR HIGHNESS



By


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Dave just wondering how my request is coming along since it's been a week.


*Goes and Runs And Hides, Scared of Dave's Wrath.*


Sorry for asking if you get mad.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 31, 2007)

Can you pick any of these and make me a good Witcher set please?


----------



## Dave (Dec 31, 2007)

YOOOOOOOOU GOT IT!


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah, I can see it now! Thanks Dave-san! 

Cred+Rep.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 31, 2007)

*Hi Dave, how are you?*


----------



## Taki (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's the download link


----------



## Circe (Jan 1, 2008)

'Sup, Dave.
*Stock:* 
*Sig/Avatar:* Sig.
*Type of manipulation:* Background deletion.​


----------



## Moses (Jan 1, 2008)

Could I have some help? 

Can I have the head and the area around his head cut down to about 125x125?


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh, I got it. Thanks again, Dave-san.


----------



## King (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you please do a transparency set for that and then resize it a reasonable image size for a sig, please?


----------



## Dave (Jan 2, 2008)

here


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

You know what to do, Dave.


----------



## Dave (Jan 2, 2008)

here TWF


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey Dave, how's my avatar going? I tried to ask Un-chan about it, but Un-chan didn't reply....*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 3, 2008)

Transparency(I want letters and the girl) and avy please.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## /root (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave.
Here is a set of six images of Revy from Black Lagoon.


Here is a slightly less bloomed verison of one of them:



And another little bit of stock:



Be creative 

If you could create the avatar in both 125x125 and whatever the senior member limit is as well (Since I may want it in the future ).

I'll get your pokedex entry done as soon as the blender is destroyed pruned again.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Jan 3, 2008)

HI
I need a gif. made for my avy..... thnx in advance

TIME: 2:46-2:47
SIZE: 125X125

here's the video...(down) 
You're uptight like a little pilgrim!


----------



## Dave (Jan 5, 2008)

more to come


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, Dave!

I can't rep you right now so I'll rep you later. (NF's being a bitch and all)


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 5, 2008)

can i get a sign and an avatar for this i dont like what i currently have...its not that unique...

*Spoiler*: __ 




CAN you do something like this!! if i bring you more PICS i really like this one youre style is awsome...


These are the pics

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can it say Rogue Ninja FC in it...


----------



## Constantine (Jan 5, 2008)

transperant set for this:  or  

(do whut you think looks cool on meh [basically, do ur magic ])

text: Lavi (if possible do a fancy text =D)

i shall cred n' rep thy.


----------



## Moses (Jan 5, 2008)

I was skipped...


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 6, 2008)

Can someone color the Neji in my sig and avy eye's gold please?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Dave, how are you? I was just wondering how my request is doing, since it has been two weeks since I first requested it.


Sorry to bother you and I know you're a busy man handling all these other great people.


*Runs Away and Hides Under a Rock, Scared of Dave's Wrath*

P.S. It was supposed to be a fanart of this pic  in case you dont remember.


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Jan 6, 2008)

nevermind dave.....forget about my request


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2008)

doing lavi's transparencies naw


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave said:


> doing lavi's transparencies naw



tahkz i gave cred allready


----------



## Kittan (Jan 9, 2008)

Transparency Avy and sig please. Non-senior. Would you also add a little blood spatter if possible?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 10, 2008)

Just want a set. Your choice on what to do. Possibly make a nice border. (No transparency pls)

Thanks.


----------



## Dave (Jan 10, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#50 said:


> Transparency Avy and sig please. Non-senior. Would you also add a little blood spatter if possible?







~Shin~ said:


> Just want a set. Your choice on what to do. Possibly make a nice border. (No transparency pls)
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 10, 2008)

Is it possible to get the sig a little bit longer or is that the best size?

Either way, thanks for sig.


----------



## Keiryu (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Dave!  

Can I have this as a sig with a transparency and if possible could the Vongola insignia be behind the four of them. Also an avy of this please. 150 x150 is good. 

Thank you!!  

Rep as always!


----------



## C?k (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello thare, just wanted to see what you could do with both:




Both avys (seperate):

- No text
- 150X150 - or whatever the senior size is lol
- (2nd image) - Whatever you do remove the aladdin and disney text thing lol
- Other than that....Anything you think will look good ..but whatever you do don't just keep it the same lol

Will rep when done....


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Dave, you do chibis, right? 
If not, then ignore this. xD

A CHIBI!
Of this dude (blonde hair), plzthx:


----------



## Inarigo (Jan 13, 2008)

Request please.

Text: N
Picture: 
Size: 75 x 75

Can you make it in .jpg format please?


----------



## Dave (Jan 13, 2008)

none, or the letter N?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well it's been three weeks and still no response from you, Dave. I'm just wondering what's going on?

If you're not doing it or going to, then just forget about it and color this please just make sure to take out the word bubble and the black bold lines on top.


----------



## Inarigo (Jan 13, 2008)

With the letter N.


----------



## Loki (Jan 14, 2008)

you think you could make this transparent and also an 150x150 avy of it

Just make the Cats look good xD


----------



## Mahogany (Jan 14, 2008)

Transparency, please.


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Mahogany (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks. 

Cred+Rep.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 14, 2008)

Dave have you seen the PS3 commercial?

Can you make things like that?


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2008)

i have not seen it


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 14, 2008)

Still waiting for the chibis..


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't mean to rush you, but how's my chibi coming, Dave-Sama?


----------



## fraj (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL calling him Dave sama sounds like you are calling him gay


----------



## Mahogany (Jan 14, 2008)

Lawlz. 8D;


----------



## Freiza (Jan 15, 2008)

Dave said:


> i have not seen it


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Whoa....
I want a transparent avatar and sig of this.


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you take drawing requests, Dave?


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

not at the moment


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 15, 2008)

Fine. Crush my dreams. 

How about this?

*Style:* Avatar
*Size:* 150x150
*Request:* Take my signature and make a gif slide show of SSJ Goku's and then Freeza's faces.


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

that i can do


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 15, 2008)

Thaaanks.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Dave


----------



## Rapestorm (Jan 15, 2008)

er, you know Pimp of Pimps/Polygon's Sig?

this one:



can you make me one stating my own characteristics? thanks... ima come up with em later...


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

ill try
just post what you want then


----------



## tgre (Jan 15, 2008)

Wasn't Sasori doing those?

And Hi Dave


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah he was
and dont spam


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Dave i want a Chart like that too, i've always wanted one.


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

i dont know how to make them 
im just guessing


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Try to make one then


----------



## Rapestorm (Jan 16, 2008)

*Er,,, I hope This aint too much*



For:
# 1 Logic
# 2 Charisma
# 3 Steadyness (or how is it spelled; IDK if there such word. if not, just the word "Steady" would do.)
# 4 Fat
# 5 Arrogance
# 6 Vision
# 7 Questions
# 8 Porn

Their Respective Levels: 1-7, 7 being the highest:

Logic 3
Charisma 3.5
Steadyness/Steady 6
Fat 5.5
Arrogance 4
Vision 4.5
Questions 7
Porn 7


----------



## Robotkiller (Jan 16, 2008)

Could I get this resized to Senior avatar size (150x150) and with a border?

Thank you Dave <3


----------



## Dave (Jan 16, 2008)

Here you are you silly man


----------



## Constantine (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave, you said you were working on my transperancies a week ago, and you've done requests, after mine, and still didn't post it


----------



## Gecka (Jan 17, 2008)

Well this is my first time requestin  I want a cool Lelouch, C.C., Or Kallen pic. Vance seems to think your one of the best and you watch Code Geass, so i guess that means you not only are artistic and creative, you have good tastes.


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 18, 2008)

*Silent Shout*

Can i have the part where misa is moving her head back and forth in her car when she says "and a bigbig car" with a border around it please?

Reps and credit if you do


----------



## Freiza (Jan 19, 2008)

Dave said:


>


what is it Dave?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 19, 2008)

mah set is so awesome. Rep gopd be w/ you.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 20, 2008)

I have two images I need resized but keeping the same amount of quality. I need it to be 150 X 150. Thanks in advance.





If you could add a transparent border, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Rapestorm (Jan 22, 2008)

hows it going dave?

you did requests after mine.

sigh


----------



## Vance (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Dave, you take the face of my sig (hat and all) and make it into a Senior member avatar with a gold border?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 22, 2008)

Make the Valkyrie transparent and resize it to senior sig size, that is all 

Dark Crystal

Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 22, 2008)

AHEM.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 22, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Dave, you do chibis, right?
> If not, then ignore this. xD
> 
> A CHIBI!
> Of this dude (blonde hair), plzthx:



-bumps-


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 23, 2008)

*Sig Stock: *

*White border around Sig.....Could you make everyone in the sig brighter?*

*I've repped you now! I'll cred you later, k? *


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 27, 2008)

*Hi Dave! How are you?*


----------



## Vexor (Jan 28, 2008)

The pic I want to use is from hitman reborn here it is


For text just need 1 thing in it
Vexor

Thanks guys in advance!


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Dave, just need a bigger avy, the old one will be perfect.

(Is Sniper)


----------



## milhaus007 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiyas Dave,

Can you help me make a transparancy of this image?

Much appreciated


----------

